# A TINY Sally.. which one???



## Redfoot NERD (May 26, 2008)

This is the smallest I've ever seen in the wild.. found him while pulling weeds [ for redfoot food ] amongst the leaf-litter along the fence! Not exactly sure which species he is.. { Cumberland plateau TN locale }.. the first pic shows how small - thought he was a worm at first. I put him in 1/4" of water so he wouldn't dehydrate and the light caused him to change from a light-grey when I found him to the brown in the pics..






















Larry will probly come up with a species.. anybody else?

nerd


----------



## Itort (May 26, 2008)

Terry, I'm jealous of you living down in sallyland. All I see are big mole sallys and an occasional newt or mudpuppy.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 26, 2008)

Wow, so tiny! But realy cute!!!

_______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2008)

Itort said:


> Terry, I'm jealous of you living down in sallyland. All I see are big mole sallys and an occasional newt or mudpuppy.



Mudpuppy???? I love mudpuppies. I saw one in a petstore, and was going to get it, and then found out it needed brackish (?) water. It was adorable though.

Is this the same thing, Terry? I found this in my pond.


----------



## Itort (May 27, 2008)

terryo said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, I'm jealous of you living down in sallyland. All I see are big mole sallys and an occasional newt or mudpuppy.
> ...


Terry, that is an eastern newt, another good find.


----------



## Itort (May 27, 2008)

Terry, what did the mudpuppy look like. Two things about this animal have me wondering; first our mudpuppies would have to go to New Orleans to see brackish water and second I have seen neotate Tiger sallies sold as mudpuppies (surprise when they lose gills and climb out of tank). Another example of the extensive knowledge of petshops.


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2008)

Terry, your newt looks like the one I had in my aquarium as a kid. 

Nerd, I like your "worm"  He is just so tiny. Not something I have ever gotten to see before. How quickly did he change colors?


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2008)

Itort said:


> Terry, what did the mudpuppy look like. Two things about this animal have me wondering; first our mudpuppies would have to go to New Orleans to see brackish water and second I have seen neotate Tiger sallies sold as mudpuppies (surprise when they lose gills and climb out of tank). Another example of the extensive knowledge of petshops.



I just looked it up. It was a Mudskipper, not a mud puppy. Mudskippers are really cute, but have to be kept in brackish water.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 27, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Terry, your newt looks like the one I had in my aquarium as a kid.
> 
> Nerd, I like your "worm"  He is just so tiny. Not something I have ever gotten to see before. How quickly did he change colors?



Seeing that little one was a first for me too.. is why I took pics!

It's colors changed as soon as it was exposed to the light.

nerd


----------



## Itort (May 28, 2008)

Well, Terry what kind is it? Anyone know?


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks to me like a metamorph of an Ambystomid, probably _Ambystoma maculatum_ or _A. opacum_. Given the time of year, I would lean more towards _A. opacum_. Just a guess...


----------

